#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Study Psychology in Asutralia - Study Psychological Science in Australia

## nitika.arora

Psychology remains a popular subject in higher education institutions right across Australia. The rewarding and diverse studies of this discipline appeal to both students fresh out of high school as well as older students transitioning to a new career.

Focusing on the complexities of human behavior and the factors that contribute to individual and group wellbeing, psychology students learn about the interventions and strategies that can be applied to help people lead happier, healthier and more productive lives.

In addition to this detailed understanding of human behavior, psychology students also graduate with other important skills which can be applied in a variety of fields. These include advanced communication skills, the ability to design, conduct and analyse research, and the use of high level problem solving and critical thinking skills.

It's important when choosing a psychology degree to ensure that the course is accredited by the Australian Psychology Accreditation Council (APAC), as only graduates of APAC-accredited and Psychology Board of Australia-approved courses are eligible to register to practise as a psychologist.

Psychologists throughout Australia are required to complete six years of education and training before being eligible for general registration to practice as a psychologist. This can be achieved via a number of pathways, each of which requires as the first step a 3 year undergraduate degree in psychology plus an accredited 4th (honours) year, both of which must be accredited by the Australian Psychology Accreditation Council (APAC) and approved by the Psychology Board of Australia (PsyBA). These qualifications can be followed by:

an accredited and approved postgraduate professional masters or doctoral degree, oran accredited and approved Graduate Diploma in professional psychology plus one year of PsyBA-approved supervised experience, ora two year PsyBA-approved internship.





  Similar Threads: Study Physiotherapy in Australia - How to study Physiotheraphy in Australia Requirements to Study in Australia - Documents required to study in Australia Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------

